# Surge protectors to go behind a wall mounted TV



## bellbound

I want to mount a large display (65-70inches) on a wall and I'd like to somehow mount an AppleTV and a DirecTV mini receiver behind the TV so I do not need to have shelves.

1. Can anyone recommend some type of flat surge protector that I can plug the TV into that will also provide the additional outlets needed for the other devices?

2. Can anyone think of any reasons why this might be a bad idea besides potential issues with remotes and line of sight functionality?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bellbound said:


> I want to mount a large display (65-70inches) on a wall and I'd like to somehow mount an AppleTV and a DirecTV mini receiver behind the TV so I do not need to have shelves.
> 
> 1. Can anyone recommend some type of flat surge protector that I can plug the TV into that will also provide the additional outlets needed for the other devices?
> 
> 2. Can anyone think of any reasons why this might be a bad idea besides potential issues with remotes and line of sight functionality?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


something like the the tripplite would be good in combination with a whole house surge protector

something like this e.g. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002QPC28/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


ORRRRR if you want to spend the money get a SurgeX or Brickwall non-MOV surge protector. those cost a bit more but are much safer than MOV's which degrade with time or multiple undetected surges.

and as for downsides... the only thing you might have difficulty with is the out of sight issue. just use a metal bracket and lock them to the wall. or use industrial velcro and velcrow it to the wall


----------



## bellbound

Thanks for the reply. 

1. The link to the surge protector from Amazon looks fairly large. Would this get mounted on the wall behind the TV?

2. I do not mind spending a bit more money. Can you recommend a specific model?

3. You said "much safer than MOV's which degrade with time or multiple undetected surges.
What is a "MOV"?

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo

Panamax makes an outlet that has built in surge protection.

Do not forget to make sure your grounding is solid. This is much more important than anything else. Also, protect the signal lines into the system from all incoming cable, sat, network, and antenna sources. 

Whole house suppression is a good idea but often does not have an option for protecting the signal lines. In high lightning areas this is most important.


----------



## rab-byte

http://www.panamax.com/Products/In-Wall/index.php

Here's what Icaillo is referring to and a couple other solutions.


----------



## Mike Edwards

almost forgot about the panamax

as for surge protection. Schneider D makes a whole house surge protector that covers cable, phone etc as well. a bit pricier, but it's an excellent one. runs about $500 (as low as $375 though)

http://jayhawkpowersystems.com/inde...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=95&vmcchk=1&Itemid=95

although if you have a breaker box that's not exposed to outside weather (like on the inside of a garage or something like that the nema 1 rated model is only $250... great little device. my HT equipment ins't connected to cable or phone line in any ways (don't use cable or satellite or digital television) so I get away with the HEPD80, which is only about $130

the benefits of having a whole house surge protector is much more beneficial than just for a TV .. it protects your air conditioning unit, your Washer, dryer, freezer, you name it.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bellbound said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1. The link to the surge protector from Amazon looks fairly large. Would this get mounted on the wall behind the TV?
> 
> 2. I do not mind spending a bit more money. Can you recommend a specific model?
> 
> 3. You said "much safer than MOV's which degrade with time or multiple undetected surges.
> What is a "MOV"?
> 
> Thanks!


you CAN mount it on the wall behind the TV. depends on how much clearance your wall mount has. but the panamax one will fine if that's all you're looking for. you'd die of a heart attack if you saw the size of the brickwall or surgeX ones . 

MOV's stand for metal oxide varistors and all it does is redirect the current instead of actually suppresing it. great for having at the breaker box where you have the most powerful ground, but as little boxes we buy as "surge protectors" they're not the greatest. They are sacrificial components and can degrade over time to the point of being useless even when that little green light is on. if you use them as front line support replace them every 2-3 years IMO. surgex, brickwall etc use series mode in the creation of their protectors and they aren't sacrificial. they cost a decent chunk more (a basic one will run about $250-$300). but they are excellent as front line suppression. if you're using a while house protector with those cheap tripp lite or panamax ones as a second line of defense, then you don't need the SurgeX style of protector nearly as much


----------



## Peter Loeser

What about this: FlatScreen PowerCenter? Not a bad price either if you ask me.


----------



## bellbound

Thanks everyone for the replies!

The Panamax land Monster FlatScreen PowerCenter looks more like what I was thinking of.


Icaillo,

When you say to “protect the signal lines into the system” do you mean to make sure that coaxial cable for my DirecTV is protected by plugging it into one of these surge protectors like the Panamax before it goes into my TV?


Mike,

Are you saying that ALL surge protectors even the basic APC ones I just for my computer should be replaced every 2-3 years?


----------



## Mike Edwards

bellbound said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies!
> 
> The Panamax land Monster FlatScreen PowerCenter looks more like what I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> Icaillo,
> 
> When you say to “protect the signal lines into the system” do you mean to make sure that coaxial cable for my DirecTV is protected by plugging it into one of these surge protectors like the Panamax before it goes into my TV?
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Are you saying that ALL surge protectors even the basic APC ones I just for my computer should be replaced every 2-3 years?



yes, protecting all signal lines means the cable and ethernet and phone lines should be protected plugging it into a surge protector. those are the ones surges come up the worst. Anywhere that leads to ground needs to be protected

and yes, ALL MOV surge protectors (basically most every one besides series ones like Surgex, Brickwall etc) need to be replaced every few years. MOV surge protectors are sacrificial in nature and every time you get a surge it eats away at the lifespan by a good margin, and that includes those little surges you don't even know you had because your protector did it's job and kept on ticking it.


----------



## bellbound

I do not think I’m ready for whole house protection, so in the meantime, I looked at the Tripp Lite, though I am concerned about the size and am not sure if I need all of the plugs?

I like the Panamax, though it only has 2 plugs (unless I am missing something), and I think I will need at least three: one for the TV, one for an AppleTV (or possibly a similar device), and one for the mini Genie DirecTV box.

1.) I like the Monster FlatScreen Power Center protector because it has three power ports, though there are no ground plugs (3 prong plugs), and I think all TVs generally have 3 prongs? Is there a way around this?

2.) I was looking at other slimmer Tripp Lites surge protectors that could be placed behind the TV, though what are the important specs I should look at? How do I know how high of a Joule surge suppression rating I will need?

3.) Icaillo, you mentioned “Do not forget to make sure your grounding is solid. This is much more important than anything else.” Sorry for having to ask this, please pardon my ignorance. Can you please elaborate? What do you mean by making sure it is “solid?”

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Edwards

I wouldn't recommend trying to use one without a grounding plug

And for lcaillo's comment on grounding I believe he's talking on how well your houses ground wiring is. Usually to Che k on that you need an electrician to come and check on how well your wiring is grounded.

Which Tripp lite are you looking at? Make sure it also has inputs for whatever the boxes have...e.g. It has coax inputs and outputs for your cable box etc


----------



## bellbound

I was looking at something more like this, flatter with a smaller profile, though I do not need such a long power cable http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-TLP810NET-8-Outlet-Protector/dp/B00005T3Q2/ref=pd_cp_e_3

Do you simply plug the coax cable from the wall into the coax port on the surge protector and plug another coax cable from the surge protector into the TV? Is that how it works?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards

bellbound said:


> I was looking at something more like this, flatter with a smaller profile, though I do not need such a long power cable http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-TLP810NET-8-Outlet-Protector/dp/B00005T3Q2/ref=pd_cp_e_3
> 
> Do you simply plug the coax cable from the wall into the coax port on the surge protector and plug another coax cable from the surge protector into the TV? Is that how it works?
> 
> Thanks.


That will work. And yes on the coax cable ussue


----------

